# Mon Ibook 14" Superdrive se prend pour une tronçonneuse



## AlBundy (10 Janvier 2007)

Bon, voilà c'est juste pour une confirmation. 
Il n'arrive plus à lire les DVD que je lui insère, les bruits au début sont normaux, puis d'un coup d'un seul, un vrombissement énorme et puissant, me rappelant donc... une tronçonneuse. Puis il finit par me le recracher sans un mot. De temps en temps j'entends d'abord un "ting" comme si quelque chose claquait dans le lecteur. Les cds ils parvient à les lire apparement.

Conclusion : le lecteur est mort ? Nettoyage nécessaire ? Mon ibook venait de fêter ses 1 an et 3 mois.


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Janvier 2007)

AlBundy a dit:


> Mon ibook venait de fêter ses 1 an et 3 mois.



Mais tu en parles déjà au passé de ton iBook. Ca peut pas être si grave, si l'on en croit les nouvelles pubs *là* 

Un bon nettoyage peut-être, mais comment faire ça sans tout casser, je sais pas !

Quand il est éteint et que tu seccoues l'iBook près de ton oreille, entends-tu quelque chose qui se "ballade", un machin qui se serait introduit dans le lecteur? 

 


_PS : voilà une année qui commence bien :rateau: _


----------



## AlBundy (10 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de le secouer, je n'entends rien... 

Vu qu'il y a déjà une brosse à l'entrée du lecteur, j'ai des doutes sur l'intérêt d'un éventuel nettoyage... Mais bon, j'essaierai (encore 10 euros à dépenser pour un cd avec une brosse collée dessus)


----------



## stephaaanie (10 Janvier 2007)

_(Claquer 10 pour un CD de nettoyage me parait en effet inutile. Mon superdrive a 3 ans, j'y ai fourré des 100aines de dvd, même de ceux tout crado que l'on trouve en vidéoclub et rien, pas une crasse. Je crois que c'est très bien fabriqué.)_

Si tu n'entends que dalle, c'est bon signe, c'est que rien n'a pété nulle part. Et tant mieux.
Mais j'y pense : j'ai déjà eu ce vrombrissement incroyable, il a lieu quand je laisse un dvd dans le lecteur et que j'éteinds l'iBook rapidement. Au rallumage, ça "vrombit". Je me suis jamais inquiété. Pour moi, c'est au contraire un dispositif "d'autoprotection" du matos. 
 Et puis une fois, j'ai confondu un dvd avec un jeu de PS2, et forcément, ça a vrombit et recraché le disque.  

Voilà, j'arrive aux limites de mes infimes connaissances techniques, donc je sors 

Bonne chance.


----------



## jugnin (10 Janvier 2007)

AlBundy a dit:


> Je viens de le secouer, je n'entends rien...
> 
> Vu qu'il y a d&#233;j&#224; une brosse &#224; l'entr&#233;e du lecteur, j'ai des doutes sur l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un &#233;ventuel nettoyage... Mais bon, j'essaierai (encore 10 euros &#224; d&#233;penser pour un cd avec une brosse coll&#233;e dessus)



Si ton iBook n'est plus sous garantie, rien ne t'emp&#234;che d'aller demander conseil &#224; un renvendeur agr&#233;e. Un superdrive &#231;a se change. Tu peux m&#234;me envisager de le faire toi m&#234;me si tu es un peu bricoleur...mais je vais pas donner de conseil l&#224; dessussiffle: ).

Et s'il s'av&#232;re effectivement mort et que tu ne souhaites pas engager de r&#233;paration pour le moment, une solution provisoire peut etre l'achat d'un lecteur/graveur externe, on en trouve pour 40&#8364; aujourd'hui.


----------



## AlBundy (10 Janvier 2007)

Mais le bruit est vraiment fort, ce n'est pas un bruit étouffé. C'est ça qui m'inquiète. J'avais pas gravé depuis des lustres, et là j'ai gravé 3 DVDs. 
Là j'ai mis un CD gravable, l'ordi m'a subitement grisé l'écran et il était marqué en 4 langues que je devais arrêter l'ibook par un appui long sur le bouton d'allumage.
J'ai éteint et redemarré, en laissant le CD, puis dès que tiger était lancé, rebelotte. 
Du coup j'ai retiré le disque au démarrage lorsque l'écran en bleu et ça a refonctionné.
...


----------



## jugnin (10 Janvier 2007)

AlBundy a dit:


> Mais le bruit est vraiment fort, ce n'est pas un bruit étouffé. C'est ça qui m'inquiète. J'avais pas gravé depuis des lustres, et là j'ai gravé 3 DVDs.
> Là j'ai mis un CD gravable, l'ordi m'a subitement grisé l'écran et il était marqué en 4 langues que je devais arrêter l'ibook par un appui long sur le bouton d'allumage.
> J'ai éteint et redemarré, en laissant le CD, puis dès que tiger était lancé, rebelotte.
> Du coup j'ai retiré le disque au démarrage lorsque l'écran en bleu et ça a refonctionné.
> ...



Cet écran gris s'appelle un Kernel Panic. C'est une tâche (logiciel de gravure) ou le superdrive qui a fait paniquer le noyeau et provoqué le plantage. tu dois avoir un document intitulé "panic.log" dans HD/Bibliothèque/logs. Tu peux en fair un copier-coller ici, des fois que quelqu'un (pas moi) y trouve un indice.


----------



## AlBundy (10 Janvier 2007)

J'ai trouvé ça



> Finder: Burn started, Tue Jun  6 14:18:05 2006
> Finder: Burning to DVD+R media with DAO strategy in MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-845E DMP2 via ATAPI.
> Finder: Requested burn speed was 2x, actual burn speed is 2.4x.
> Finder: Burn finished, Tue Jun  6 14:42:14 2006
> ...


----------



## jugnin (10 Janvier 2007)

ah bah ouais, l&#224; &#231;a confirme que le superdrive est malade.

Tu as fait un Hardware test avec le CD ou DVD du m&#234;me nom ?


----------



## AlBundy (11 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> ah bah ouais, là ça confirme que le superdrive est malade.
> 
> Tu as fait un Hardware test avec le CD ou DVD du même nom ?




Hum hardware test... je serai heureux qu'on m'explique comment procéder.


----------



## jugnin (11 Janvier 2007)

AlBundy a dit:


> Hum hardware test... je serai heureux qu'on m'explique comment procéder.



Hum c'est le genre d'info qu'on trouve dans la notice...  

A l'alumage de l'ordi, insère le CD et reste aussitôt appuyé sur la touche "C", jusqu'à ce qque le menu Hardware test apparaisse. Tu as le choix entre test étendu et approfondi, je te conseille de procéder aux deux.


----------



## badvallu (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas plutôt sur la touche "Option", c'est à dire "alt" sur lequel il faut appuyer? De toute façon c'est même écrit sur le cd. "C" pour l'intallation du système et "Option" pour Apple Hardware Test.


----------



## jugnin (11 Janvier 2007)

badvallu a dit:


> C'est pas plut&#244;t sur la touche "Option", c'est &#224; dire "alt" sur lequel il faut appuyer? De toute fa&#231;on c'est m&#234;me &#233;crit sur le cd. "C" pour l'intallation du syst&#232;me et "Option" pour Apple Hardware Test.



Ben soit. Je faisais avec "C", mais si la notice le dit... "C" fait booter le Mac sur un disque ins&#233;r&#233;, "option" donne le choix du disque sur lequel booter, me semble-t-il.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2007)

Oui, les ibook G4 &#233;tait fournis avec un cd "Apple Hardware Test", donc prendre le bon CD nomm&#233; ainsi et booter en appuyant sur la touche C


----------



## AlBundy (11 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour vos conseils, j'ai donc pris le CD qui en fait était un DVD. Et à ma grande surprise il l'a lu sans problème. J'ai fait les tests et ils n'ont pas retrouvé de problème. Et là je viens de graver un DVD.

Je comprends pas bien. Mais je vais avoué un truc je regarde des séries dans mon bain, ce que j'ai juste avant, je pose l'ibook pas loin. Cependant le bain est chaud et avec la condensation je dois peut-être supposer que ça a joué.

Dois-je me résoudre à me passer de la compagnie de Jack Bauer pendant que je me lave ?


----------



## MamaCass (11 Janvier 2007)

Oh la la oui :affraid: :modo: :modo: :affraid:

C'est pas bon du tout mais alors pas du tout, l'humidit&#233; pour le matos electronique, et faut arr&#234;ter ca de suite, hein   

Idem pour les t&#233;l&#233;phones portables qui n'aiment pas du tout les salles de bain, beaucoup de cas de carte-m&#232;re hs !!!


----------



## jugnin (11 Janvier 2007)

Tiens, en pr&#233;conisant l'AHT j'ai m&#234;me pas fait le rapprochement avec le Superdrive qui d&#233;connait:rateau:. On choppe de ces automatismes dans les furums techniques...

Bon, bin si &#231;a d&#233;conne plus c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; moi, euh, c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a. Mais Mama &#224; raison, c'est pas bien d'utiliser les iBooks dans son bain, 'pis les bains &#231;a gaspille de la flotte.


----------



## alexbesht (16 Janvier 2008)

je confirme...je viens de perdre mon disque dur et toutes les données qui vont avec et je faisais comme toi, je regardais des séries dans mon bain et je pense que c'est ça...Ca va être dur de s'arrêter mais quand je pense aux heures de travail, recherches etc perdues........


----------



## stephaaanie (16 Janvier 2008)

alexbesht a dit:


> mais quand je pense aux heures de travail, recherches etc perdues........



Ne pas faire de sauvegarde, c'est mal. 

Bienvenue, néanmoins, et à bientôt dans les différents fils


----------

